# Celeste in Town/Avery making Bamboo Flooring!



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll PM you a dodo code~ Tips in either bells/1 NMT/hybrids are appreciated, but not necessary!
EDIT: Usual rules of no running through/plucking flowers. You're free to shop at my Nooks Crannys! Sadly my Able's is now closed


----------



## jubi (Apr 13, 2020)

hi can i come please!


----------



## fullmetal (Apr 13, 2020)

could i come?


----------



## acsince2004 (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## alebrije (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come too please?


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello I'd love to drop by


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Hyllin (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## Chibin (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## kuri (Apr 13, 2020)

When there's a free spot, can I come please?


----------



## swagdra (Apr 13, 2020)

i'd like to visit please!


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm slowly sending out codes~ Once I liked you post, I've sent a code ^^


----------



## drchoo (Apr 13, 2020)

Would like to get the DIY!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## shfq (Apr 13, 2020)

i would love to hop in!


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come please


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll be giving out codes in batches from now on, and everybody posted so far will get a code ^^ The night has just started for me so I'll be at this for a while


----------



## Maso (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to visit too please!


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Would Love to visit


----------



## Savato (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I join? will tip in bells


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to stop by please c:


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to stop by please.  Thanks!


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

Codes for second batch out~ And everybody posted above me will be let in as well ^^


----------



## lizardon (Apr 13, 2020)

I will drop off some bells, thanks!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 13, 2020)

I already have the Bamboo Flooring, but I'd love to come for Celeste!


----------



## Malice (Apr 13, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d love to join! I’ll bring a NMT.


----------



## Mayor Luff (Apr 13, 2020)

Aaah I love Avery! He was one of my original villagers in New Leaf! ; o ;

I'd love to stop by if I could!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 13, 2020)

may i visit, please?


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

Third batch of codes going out~ And everybody above is able to come too ^^


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 13, 2020)

Stelline said:


> Codes for second batch out~ And everybody posted above me will be let in as well ^^



I did not receive a code from the second batch


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

MrPolarBear said:


> I did not receive a code from the second batch


Yes, sorry! You're actually part of the next batch, I realized I should've posted the batches so far they're at....

Current Batch
Lady Sugarsurus, shfq, RhinoK, Maso[came], erlsay
Batch Three
Fmarulz, Savato, Alix, chibibunnyx, MrPolarBear
Batch Four
lizardon, UmbreonRogue, Malice, Applebunny, Mayor Luff
Batch Five
punctuallyAbsent, anyone after this post


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 13, 2020)

If you're still open, I'd love to come. I have a couple extra hybrids lying around. Anything in particular?


----------



## nekomee (Apr 13, 2020)

can I join in?


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

drahcir` said:


> If you're still open, I'd love to come. I have a couple extra hybrids lying around. Anything in particular?



Anything but Windflowers please, my collection of those is complete!

Codes for the third batch have been given out, here's my current status:
Current Batch (Three)
Fmarulz, Savato, Alix, chibibunnyx, MrPolarBear
Batch Four
lizardon, UmbreonRogue, Malice, Applebunny, Mayor Luff
Batch Five
punctuallyAbsent, drahcir, nekomee


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come plz


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to stop by and see celeste please!


----------



## Grudy (Apr 13, 2020)

May I drop by? I always come bearing with gifts!


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

Current Batch
lizardon, UmbreonRogue, Malice, Applebunny, Mayor Luff
Batch Five
punctuallyAbsent, drahcir, nekomee, Ashariel, theviolentlolita
Batch Six
Grudy

Please let me know if I've missed you!


----------



## Ohemgrace (Apr 13, 2020)

if you still have room, I’d love to join! I’ll tip!


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

Ohemgrace said:


> if you still have room, I’d love to join! I’ll tip!



I'll add you to batch six~


----------



## Ohemgrace (Apr 13, 2020)

Stelline said:


> I'll add you to batch six~


Thank you!
You said you didn’t need windflowers, how about cosmo hybrids?


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

Ohemgrace said:


> Thank you!
> You said you didn’t need windflowers, how about cosmo hybrids?


Those would be lovely, thank you <33


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 13, 2020)

Is there a meteor shower?  If so Id like to come.


----------



## Sara? (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to come  ( if it is possible of course )


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

Es0teric said:


> Is there a meteor shower?  If so Id like to come.


Unfortunately no there is not 


lucia123 said:


> I would like to come  ( if it is possible of course )


Yes, I've added you to batch six~

Current Batch
punctuallyAbsent, drahcir, nekomee, Ashariel, theviolentlolita
Batch Six
Grudy, Ohemgrace, Paradise, lucia123


----------



## Sara? (Apr 13, 2020)

Stelline said:


> Unfortunately no there is not
> 
> Yes, I've added you to batch six~
> 
> ...


----------



## Stelline (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes! You'll get a PM as soon as your turn is up

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Not accepting any more trips for now, but I'll be back later~


----------

